# Grape stomping accident



## Doublebase (Aug 11, 2007)

O&A play this a lot.  I was watching chocalot rain on youtube and I thought I would search for this gem.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iGN1QhkjUUU


----------



## mike456 (Aug 11, 2007)

lol... they have gifs of this


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Damn that never gets old. The audio is the best part.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2007)

ooh oo ow ow ow...i can't breath...ooo ow ooo ooo


LMAO!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 12, 2007)

That one's cool, I like this related one...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B3dYEGyI1vs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow check this kid out getting punched 16 times in the face.  
YouTube - Peifer getting punched in the face 16 times


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the ones where they actually pull of the crazy shit ... 





YouTube Video










Sometimes it just doesn't work out though





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Aug 12, 2007)

An exchange from the comments on that video:

Josephtomter 
She died from this you know.                 

kuhtone
we can﻿ only hope


----------



## martinthompson (Jun 29, 2009)

It's hillarious!!!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jun 29, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> YouTube Video



Hahah....From grape stomping to a face plant all in one swift move.


----------



## Ericthomas (Apr 7, 2016)

There's certainly a lot to find out about this issue. I really like all the points you made.


for more information click here


----------

